# Weird error tonight.......



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been getting the following error sometimes  when trying to access the forum tonight:

*Fatal error: Call to undefined method BlockUserModel::getBlockedUserIds() in /var/www/sites/huddler/releases/0f323ca50b1f2c477c8e3af0f5cf208521e65d5b/v2/system/application/modules/forums/controllers/threadenhancements.php on line 88*

Same error on 2 different computers with different operating systems and browsers.


~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 24, 2012)

Whatever it was I think it's fixed now, seems to be working fine.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Cool!




~Martin


----------

